# Light vs Heavy Bullets



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's the deal. I have a .308 with 20"bbl and 1:11" twist. The 155 Scenar load that my gun appears to like is 46gr Varget, seated 5 thou off the lands. I may do some more tweaking with seating depth. Avg MV is 2737fps. The 150gr Gameking load right out of the Sierra manual, which shoots decent, is running 2707fps with 44.8gr Varget. For the most part, I'm happy with these 2 rounds.

With that said, I'm not looking for a 1000yd round by any means, but more for a 500yd and under target/hunting round. Would it be smart to try a 125gr BT or 135gr Matchking in my rifle? Would the speed gained from a lighter bullet really serve me much? Also, how does a 125-135gr bullet respond to a 11" twist?

I think I understand the basic pros and cons of a light vs heavy bullet, but you might as well humor me with your opinions.....

Thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Ooops, I should have named this thread light vs mid weight bullets, as I don't consider a 150gr 30 cal very heavy, but you get the idea.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You could try the lighter bullets, I prefer heavier, 165-168 grain bullets perform better in my 24" 1" in 10", it does not care much for the 175 SMK's, and I have not done much shooting with the lighter bullets although the 155 Sceners are calling me.

huntin1


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a .308 with a 20" barrel and 1-12 twist, I shot 125g BT's with 48.0g of Varget and was getting 2995 fps and just under sub MOA accuracy. Max load for the 125 BT in the Nosler book is 50.0g of Varget but I used Federal brass with has much less capacity than the Winchester brass that the Nosler data book uses, both these are compressed loads.

I worked up to 47.0g of IMR 4064 behind a 125 BT(Win brass) and got better velocity and accuracy(3030 fps) and consistent sub MOA accuracy. I've never tried the 135g Sierra bullet looks interesting though.

I have gotten away from Varget in my .308s and went to IMR 4064, my rifles seem to just love the stuff. I have a Savage 10FP that shot a .151 ctc group with 4064 and 168g Speer match bullets.

With your 1-11 twist I would say you would have no problem stabilizing bullets up to 175g and probably heavier depending on bullet length. I love the 125 BT's, I shot a couple of Pdogs last year with them and got some nice acrobatics. I would imagine it would make a nice flat shooting whitetail round as well.

My next project is a 300WSM with a 1-14 twist 26"barrel, I want to shoot 110 vmax's and 125 BT's at insane velocities


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you should be able to push those 155g Lapua's a bit faster, they like it fast. You should have a power node closer to the 2900fps if you can get there in that 20. I can get 2900 in my 22 but I really have to push them. (1/11.25" twist).

I like the intermediate bullets, the light ones are two light and the heavys just don't do it for me.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You could try them. I do not know if you will gain anything. I guess you can try to run the numbers in a ballistic program to see what happens. Since you are only shooting out to 500yds you may want to the 168gr SMK. They are real easy to get a load for in most rifles. They tend to go hinky around the 800yd mark. Sometimes you can get to 950 but that is about it. It is a non-issue since you only want to shoot 500yds. You may also want to think about a Berger VLD hunting bullet.

Little Miss Muffet sat on her tuffet, until Chuck Norris roundhouse kicked her into a glacier.


----------

